# OFA Brag



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I just got the results back on Knight and he is OFA GOOD, I am so happy, finally something good. 

so now he will read:
Von Hornberger's Mystical Knight, OFA, CERF, TT, AKC DNA

(hopefully a ukc title on him this year in front.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------

